# 21 Cape Horn Boat Owners



## Happy Days

I have heard alot about these boats and I was looking into buying a used one. But before I did, I would appreciate the opportunity to go out on one other than a test drive. I would like to get a real world experience.

I would be willing to pay for the gas and oil and any other reasonable expenses. Any type of fishing is ok and I have all my own equipment.
It would be my son and I going.

I would appreciate the opportunity and the experience.

Location could be from Pensacola to Mobile, I can come to you.:thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn

Mine is a foot shorter, but I can give you some observations.

Heavy boat (=will burn some gas). Wet ride. Well made and designed, very solid. Indestructible. Handles rough water very well. Very safe.

You could drop the hull off of a helicopter on concrete and still take it out.


----------



## floater1

i have a 96 21 footer as stated above wet and heavy but will probaly last a lifetime.i would reccomend getting the full windshield from pensacola acrylics it runs around $225 but as for fishability there isn't no comparision to others it is built by fisherman for fisherman


----------



## Happy Days

I have heard about adding some type of trim to the hull to divert the water so they are less wet. Any history or thoughts.


----------



## floater1

yes they sell a rubber rail called smart rails m100 for $589.00 do they work yes and no are thet worth it yes and no personal preference i guess your in a center console boat your gonna get wet sometime or another i dont mind the wet boat when it 90plus degrees out there and no wind blowing refeshing but that is just my 2cents


----------



## outdoorkid

I have one that is a 2001 model (first year of the redesigned hull) and it is very a dry boat. i absolutely love it. mine is equipped with an 06' Yamaha 225 4 stroke and it is very fuel efficient. Good luck on your search and if I was you, I would get a 2001 or later model.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Wet, Heavy, Rough, linerless, ugly, no fancy bells and whistles, Impossible to catch a fish from one. STAY AWAY!!!! I don't know why anybody would own one of those things.


----------



## Happy Days

Hey JLW1972: Is that a Cape Horn on your log in? Can't be too bad.


----------



## TOBO

09 19ft is dry.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Happy Days said:


> Hey JLW1972: Is that a Cape Horn on your log in? Can't be too bad.



Happy Day's I love mine. I do a lot of things with mine that I wouldn't even attempt in other 21'ers.

I do prefer the lay out of the inside on the old ones. The ones that are being built now just don't have enough room.

If we can catch a break in this weather, You and your son are welcome to go with me sometime. I fish from Orange Beach.


----------



## Happy Days

Hey JLW1972 

I appreciate the offer. Let me know when the conditions change. What year is your Cape.


----------



## JoeyWelch

It's a 95 Hull with a 2011 F250


----------

